
Show HN: I created a non-money-oriented crowdsourcing alternative for developers - MikeDaniel
https://crowdsourcer.io
======
MikeDaniel
Hey guys. I've been working on this on and off for a few years with a couple
of others. It's essentially a model that merges Crowdfunding and Open Source
in that it allows people to invest their time & expertise (rather than money)
into projects that interest them and collaborate with others on those projects
and share the profits between themselves.

It's quite cool because it's not really been done before. So as the value of
users' contribution grows, tracked by points like sprint/story points and
whatnot the proportion of the share of the profits you get increases. We
provide all the tools to distribute the money to everyone in a project +
project management tools, a peer review system etc. etc.

The aim is to enable developers, programmers and engineers (etc.) to create
equitable and autonomous projects, keeping money, investors and banks out of
your projects so you can focus on collaborating and building without having to
quit your job, hire a team, compromise on ambition, deal with
investors/investment nor piss around with payment processing and regulations.

------
grafcet_online
Good idea I had the same, hope it will become sucessfull so I'll be able to
find some people in the future :)

~~~
grafcet_online
just joined. I can even write articles on your site.

~~~
MikeDaniel
Hey, thanks for applying. I appreciate that. Sent you a couple of messages on
the platform :)

------
grafcet_online
When trying to fill add positions, second field stays in red, don't understand
why.

~~~
MikeDaniel
Hey, could you elaborate a little more? Where are you seeing this?

